

Ask HN: SaaS Startups do you accept bank transfers for payment? - ig1

I'm curious if b2b SaaS startups generally accept bank transfer as a method of payment and:<p>(1) If so how do you deal with reconciliation of payments<p>(2) If not,  why not ?
======
forcer
We are not b2b but b2c and accept wide range of payment options including bank
transfers, customers in some countries don't want to pay via credit card.

We reconciliate by exporting CSV files from bank statements and mass import
them to our administration web interface.

------
damoncali
At this stage (very early) I accept anything. If it's not a credit card, I
handle it manually. For a product that targets very small businesses, I'm
surprised by how many customers request invoices and want to submit PO's. If
it becomes a major time suck, I'll automate it. But it's not, yet.

------
jsavimbi
In my case we only accept bank transfers, and in most cases they're for
setting up the service for the client so it's a one time thing and
reconciliation is done manually.

